# Arabian Mare Ejie



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I feel like with her conformation she should be able to build up some good muscle?
Because she has a wide chest etc.

<3


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't eyeball and guess her weight from the pics, but I have another question...

If you only weigh 110, and you're aiming for the 20% (140) - why are you using a 30 pound saddle to jump?

For what it's worth, my Arab is 14.3, I'm 5'4" and 140 lbs and jump him just fine.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Personally, I'd like to see a smidge more weight on her. Weight turns into muscle so if she starts down the muscle building path without enough weight, she's gonna have a hard time muscling up. I think probably 20lbs, maybe a smidge more, would do the trick. 
I think, with more weight, she should be able to turn into a chunk. Lacey has the same wide chest and she's often mistaken for a QH due to her muscling. 


She is SO cute. I just can't get over her. So jealous of you! lol And I love her halter, such a gorgeous color.
Do you know her breeding? She just looks like Lacey so much, I can't even get over it. :lol:

the only thing I can see that really sticks out to me about her conformation is that she's really post-legged behind. Lacey has the same thing though and it hasn't hindered her, I think it's pretty common with Arabs. 
The other thing I see, that's also pretty common in Arabs, is she has a bit of a weak booty. I'd like to see her point of buttock-point of croup and point of buttock-stifle be just a bit longer. It's really not bad at all though. she has a nice short back and a super shoulder angle.

I think she'll weigh more than you think. Lacey averages about 1000lbs and she's only 14.1hh. She is a bit of a fatty, but even when she's "thin" (aka, ribs showing a bit, that sorta thing) she's about 900lbs.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No real critique here, as I think Wallaby pretty much summed it up. Her shoulder isn't as open as I'd like, but those arabs sometimes have it. Just makes for a shorter stride  I do want to say though, that she's most definitely over 700 pounds, even with as light as she is. We have an arabian mare as well who is 14.3hh, and she's 985 lbs. (granted, she's a bit of a chubster. see a picture of her - so I really wouldn't worry about her being too small for you as long as you condition her properly. At her ideal weight, I'd probably put her at about 850-900 pounds.

I weight just a little less than you- 90-95 pounds (depends on what I eat that day...haha) and I ride western, putting me at about 115 pounds with all of the gear, and I ride a 12.1hh 600 pound gelding without a problem at a walk, trot, canter, and gallop. He's been carrying me for two years and hasn't had a single issue.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

i lol i dont jump with a 30 lb saddle! i dont think they make english saddles that heavy i just l dont like jumping them when i am at their limit i started them both on the cool calories 100 supplement about a week ago what do you guys think of that? she has put on weight since i got her but i agree she needs more for thos that have used cool calories how long should i weight to see a difference ato know if i need to increase the amount they get? sorry if i missed something i am using my non smart phone for this lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for all the text errors i dont have my glasses so i cant read it until i submit it when it get a bigger font! also i cant space down . . . . . Thanks for the responses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea back to my laptop, so I can properly reply

Thank you guys for your kind words, Ejie is sure worth the 9 hour haul to get her.
I continue to browse for hobby and for my trainer and I always see other arabians free or cheap and I'm like "Yea, lets pick up another one!"
But i wont 3 horses are enough!

I also understand the critiques she is very agile lol, she can get around and do it fast even with the faults.

Dancing Arabian sorry if maybe my first response came through rude I was having a hard time trying to use my phone for this at work, no I use a collegiate close contact I just like to have a few pounds lee-way if I am going to be jumping them, if that makes since I dont want to be making them jump and land with me other obstacles if I am already at their limit

Last friday I started feeding them both the Cool Calories 100 supplement.
Cool Calories 100

Anyone familiar with that supplement? It said to try and feed the least you can and work up when needed but I am not sure how long to give it until I make that decision. Ejie had already started gaining more weight just off the hay and grain I feed but not enough (I was told cool calories is also just nice to add to horses in work)
I don't want her to blow up! lol

Thanks!

<3

(BTW I am doing this post because the other 2 I sent with my phone look like gibberish can you read them?? I hate my phone I get a trade in end of the month!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

She is beautiful. I don't know why, but I have always wanted a grey arab mare! I agree with the others, she could def use a bit more weight. I looked at your other thread and you look perfect on her. 
I have tried cool calories, but to be honest never used it long enough to see the results. Its sure smells delicious though.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

agree with others, very nice mare and great feet! love the arabs. I think she's probably about 800lbs. and given how tiny you are, I wouldn't worry about it for a second. arabs can typically carry more than other breeds of the same size, they tend to have dense bones even though they appear finer. she's beautiful! I would add some weight to her, but not much, just enough fat so we can't easily see her ribs. Good luck!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No offense taken  I post from my phone and totally know where you're coming from.

CoolCal is great for many horses and not for some. I feed it to the skinny OTTBs that we pick up off the track. If you don't see any weigh change in a week or so- and it may be slight- up the amount. We usually get them up to 2 little scoops a day and that works out well. I don't recall if it comes with a scoop or not but its the little scoops that come with most feeds. Maybe 5 ounces ?


I think you're fine with your weight to her weight ratio. Honestly, at 115 I wouldn't be concerned with riding anything over 12hh or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Can I have her??? I don't normally go for the flea bitten arabs, but I really like her!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

If all else fails on getting a little extra weight on her, try a bit of beat pulp until she's ideal, then start working her. ;D


----------

